# Chicken Breast Brine seasoning, for Chicken Alfredo



## jjohnston (Aug 28, 2008)

I am very new to actually cooking.  figured it was time to move from frozen pizzas 

I am recently started trying chicken Alfredo.  I cheat and buy the already made Alfredo sauce.  But here is my question...

I have been playing with brining the chicken breast.  I use water, salt, sugar, and pepper.  What are some other things that may really bring the flavor out in the chicken?

Also, what about blackening?  Should I blacken the chicken to make it taste better?  If I do, is there anything specific I should add to the brining process to help it all taste really good?

as you can tell, I am very new to all this.  so sorry for all the questions.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 28, 2008)

welcome

sorry i have no clue but there will be people come along that will.

babe


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 28, 2008)

You could add some smashed gloves of garlic to the brine.  An herb of your choice i.e., I'm thinking rosemary would be interesting.  I also put lemons in my brine - just cut in half, squeeze, and throw the halves in there too.

As far as adding anything to the brine when you blacken chicken - I can't think of a thing that would help except maybe some peppercorns.

Now that I've said all this I don't know how much all these extra ingredients will actually add to the flavor.  Chicken breasts just aren't brined for that long.  

When I do a whole turkey I will brine for a good 18 or so hours.  It tends to pick up on all the flavors I put in.

IMHO - there's my 3 1/2 cents.


----------



## jjohnston (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok, I'll try those!  Thanks!!  

Would you say to brine it for about 2 hours?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd say that's about right!!  If you really want to cram in the flavor load up on all these things - - overdo it with flavor.  Maybe try in two different containers just to see if it works overloading flavors like that.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 28, 2008)

Throw a dark beer in your brine! 
Oh and the chicken's brine too...


----------



## jjohnston (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not a big beer drinker, not big on the taste of it.  But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 29, 2008)

If you are going to the trouble of brining chicken for chicken alfredo, you should try making your own sauce.  It's very easy and tastes soooooo much bettter than jarred sauce.

I'm a big proponent of brining but IMO it's not that helpful when you are making chicken that is going to be quickly cooked and heavily sauced like it is here.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 29, 2008)

jennyema said:


> I'm a big proponent of brining but IMO it's not that helpful when you are making chicken that is going to be quickly cooked and heavily sauced like it is here.


 
*I'm agreeing with that.  I  brine pork tenderloin, turkey and whole chicken but never breasts.  They cook rapidly and are already moist and tender so there is no need to brine.   *


----------



## jennyema (Aug 29, 2008)

I usually only brine breasts if I am grilling them. And then only some of the time.

I assume that the chicken for chicken alfredo is quickly sauteed.  IMO brining wouldn't hurt but wouldn't help that much either.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Aug 29, 2008)

jennyema said:


> You should try making your own sauce. It's very easy and tastes soooooo much bettter than jarred sauce.


 
Truth. I've done it both ways, and homemade is much much better...and it's not difficult to make. I would worry about getting the sauce right first. I wouldn't think too much about brining the chicken either. As jennyema said, it will be heavily sauced.


----------



## jjohnston (Aug 29, 2008)

OK I wasn't sure if brining the chicken would add to the flavor or not.  I am thinking I may not blacken it.  I may just simply mix some olive oil with some garlic or something...  maybe.

If I wasn't going to blacken it what is another way, kinda an easy way to prepare the chicken for this?


----------



## jjohnston (Aug 31, 2008)

I found this recipe...  what do you all think?  does it sound good?

Ingredients:
             1/2 stick butter
 1/2- 1 t minced garlic
 4 scallions (or 1 small-med onion), chopped
 2 C milk (1% is fine)
 4 oz cream cheese (the real thing, not reduced fat)
 1 C sour cream (the real thing, not reduced fat)
 1/2 C white wine (anything on your kitchen shelf)
 4 T corn starch (approx)
 1/2 t garlic salt
 1 t cracked pepper
 Sprinkle of dill


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2008)

It sounds ok - it's just not a basic Alfredo Sauce recipe.

Your basic Alfredo only consists of:

butter (1/4 cup or so)
heavy cream (about 1 cup)
crushed garlic (1 clove should do it unless very small)
Parmesan cheese (about 1 1/2 cups grated will do - reserving some for sprinkling when done)
salt and pepper to taste

Note that the cheese will add saltiness so don't use too much salt in the beginning.  Wait until after the cheese is added and then add from there.

Melt the butter, add the cream and reduce (do not let boil) - heat at medium-low.  Once this reduces for maybe 10 minutes or so add most of the cheese and cook until melted more.  Toss in your drained fettuccine and already cooked chicken chunks.  Cook the chicken chunks with a bit of oil, garlic, and even some lemon squeezed on is good.  

There are recipes that use egg yolk but this is a good one to get you started IMHO.


----------



## jjohnston (Sep 1, 2008)

If I wanted to add Brocoli to this to give it a little color and brocoli is always nice.  Now I've never steamed before.  So if I added some lemon to the water when steaming would any of that lemon flavor add to the brocoli... or does that not work with veggies?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 1, 2008)

The lemon will cling to the broccoli and give it flavor.  Broccoli would be great in an Alfredo.  I also like English peas (petite frozen is good) in Alfredo.


----------



## jjohnston (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a ball game to go to, and will be cooking after the game.  So if I brine the chicken for 2 hours before I leave for the game, will it be ok to sit for 4 hours before I get back to cook it?  Should it just sit in a bowl with a cover?  or will it kinda dry out so to speak?


----------



## jennyema (Sep 2, 2008)

I gotta ask again ...

Why are you brining the chicken?


----------



## jjohnston (Sep 2, 2008)

Well... I'm not going to attempt the blackening it.  Just going to pan fry it in some olive oil and garlic I think...  But I guess even still the brining wouldn't add much flavor since its being fried??


----------



## GB (Sep 2, 2008)

You can brine it and then take it out of the brine and let it sit (in the fridge) until you cook it. That will not be an issue at all.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's how I cook chicken breasts for a pasta like that.

Lightly brown the chicken in a skillet with olive oil over medium heat. Season with salt and pepper. Once all sides are lightly colored, deglaze with about 1/2 cup of white wine. Add 1-2 cans of low sodium broth, cover and let the chicken simmer, poach or braise or whatever it's called until they're done. Cooking them this way yeilds very tender meat and opens up the window of doneness. You can use the juices that's left in the pan for your own sauce or add it to the prepared ones. IO like the Knorr packet sauces myself. The creamy pesto one is great.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 2, 2008)

jj - brining is mostly done for moisture though flavor is an added benefit (salt does enhance flavor).  I think jennyema is asking you why you are brining since you are just giving the chicken a quick saute.  You could very easily do an experiement - brine some and not brine some.  I think the brined chicken will still be a bit more moist.  If you do this let us know how each turned out.

I do, however, use my brine to not only add moisture but also flavor my Thanksgiving turkey.  But that sits in the brine for about 16 or so hours.


----------



## GB (Sep 2, 2008)

I have done a side by side test of brined chicken and non brined chicken in a stir fry. We were easily able to tell the difference and both my wife and I greatly preferred the brined chicken better.


----------

